# Store bought blue cheese



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have some store bought blue cheese, very nice stuff. (domestic)
I cut it in half and put it back in a bag. I keep a clean knife and cutting board, introduced no new bacteria that I'm aware of.
The cut area is slowly becoming blue--is this the same bacteria that is in the cheese, it tastes good, I've haven't gotten sick. 
Any ideas? Is this just a normal process, spreading more blue throughout?


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

That is normal, the blue is just spreading. Go ahead, eat and enjoy.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you.


----------

